# Australian Shepherd dedicated message boards?



## MLove84 (Jun 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a website with a message board dedicated to Aussie Shepherds? Both standard and mini?

thank you!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I haven't seen one that is near as good as it is here. All around general knowledge of dogs with many Aussie owners.


----------



## MLove84 (Jun 17, 2011)

luv2byte said:


> I haven't seen one that is near as good as it is here. All around general knowledge of dogs with many Aussie owners.


Thanks, that's all i needed to know!


----------



## Austinsmom (Apr 5, 2011)

There are no Forum or Message boards for standard and mini Aussies because there are no size varieties of the Australian Shepherd.
There is a forum and huge Face Book community for Australian Shepherds. The forum is called The Aussie Board. I have no idea if we are allowed to post the link here.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.dogster.com/forums/Miniature_australian_shepherd


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Austinsmom said:


> *There are no Forum or Message boards for standard and mini Aussies because there are no size varieties of the Australian Shepherd.*
> There is a forum and huge Face Book community for Australian Shepherds. The forum is called The Aussie Board. I have no idea if we are allowed to post the link here.


Thank you, I was going to say the same thing.

"Size--The preferred height for males is 20-23 inches, females 18-21 inches. Quality is not to be sacrificed in favor of size. Proportion--Measuring from the breastbone to rear of thigh and from top of the withers to the ground the Australian Shepherd is slightly longer than tall. Substance--Solidly built with moderate bone. Structure in the male reflects masculinity without coarseness. Bitches appear feminine without being slight of bone."


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Austinsmom said:


> ...there are no size varieties of the Australian Shepherd...





luv2byte said:


> http://www.dogster.com/forums/Miniature_australian_shepherd


The dogs formerly known as Miniature Australian Shepherds are now known as Miniature American Shepherds.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

MLove's post was over two mo ago, it is still not well publicized of the name change to North American Shepherd. For those with real Aussies please stop trying to make us mini owners feel like second class citizens for our dog choice. We, as well as my own pet insurance company, vet (including ortho vet we saw today), pet finder, forum websites, microchip registration and many many other organizations and businesses STILL refer and register them as mini Aussies. YES we know we do not own an Aussie by Aussie owner's standards, we never have, but please stop with correcting us constantly about our dogs. In time, as it is made official & fully recognized by groups and organizations will eventually start, full time & consistently, referring to our dogs as NAS's. Change is slow, be patient, especially when they are still, in most groups, called mini Aussies. And before y'all jump on me, yes I do call mine a mini Aussie but I do also explain their breed name is changing to NAS to those that ask me about what kind of dog I have.


----------

